# odd beech tree



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

a friend is going to take down this beech,he wants me to saw it.anybody ever seen this type of growth or sawed one that looks like this?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

never seen or sawn beech wood, looks cool tho


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a high chance the lumber will be curly...very high chance.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

If I didn't know any better, I would rip your arse for stealing my tree :laughing: I seriously have a beech that looks just like that. It's growing near the bottom of a steep bank, next to a spring, very similar to the way your tree is growing. If it were easier to get out i'd have already cut it but where it grows is pushing a mile deep into the forest with no trails or roads and very steep Appalachian terrain. All the trees in there are the original slow growers, just giants. The beech is small, though, around 18" maybe 20. 

Post pics when you mill it. I suspect it'll have flame curl all through. I have cut maple & birch that looked similar & it is always deep, broad curls. Pics are a must!!!! Chances are good that whatever created that figure will also have given some color to the wood.


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

qbilder said:


> If I didn't know any better, I would rip your arse for stealing my tree :laughing: I seriously have a beech that looks just like that. It's growing near the bottom of a steep bank, next to a spring, very similar to the way your tree is growing. If it were easier to get out i'd have already cut it but where it grows is pushing a mile deep into the forest with no trails or roads and very steep Appalachian terrain. All the trees in there are the original slow growers, just giants. The beech is small, though, around 18" maybe 20.
> 
> Post pics when you mill it. I suspect it'll have flame curl all through. I have cut maple & birch that looked similar & it is always deep, broad curls. Pics are a must!!!! Chances are good that whatever created that figure will also have given some color to the wood.


 this one is the same size as yours 18-20 in. i will post pics when i do


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> never seen or sawn beech wood, looks cool tho


 lol i knew someone was going to say that.:no:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

If you never sawed beech before, it's almost a dead even split between oak & maple.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Beech is not easy to dry. It really likes to go all over the place. It is very pretty though.

Geoff


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

really want to see how this turns out, I have one like that in my bush too!


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

i now have the tree laying at the yard ,waiting for him to get back from vacation to mill it,he wants to be there when it is sawed.pics will be up soon


----------

